# any info about miui ics



## godofwar762 (Jul 24, 2011)

was woundering if it was close to being able to get ported to the fassy or mez ...

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------



## godofwar762 (Jul 24, 2011)

ya opps srry just realized

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

Working on it with my friend firstEncounter (droid x ICS dev) and so far we got it booting and most things work. We need to get themes working, and merge in a bunch of Jt's fixes for data, sms, and a bunch of other small things before it's ready for primetime.Don't expect anything soon since firstEncounter is very busy with lots of other stuff as well but I assure you it is at least being worked on. He doesn't have a fascinate so he can only do so much, I tried to get someone to donate an old one to him for this specific purpose but nobody did.


----------



## dIGITALbEATdOWN (Jul 7, 2011)

The current GB build of MIUI is ported based on CM7. That being said, until the CM9 teams opens up device trees or a very savvy dev takes it up, it might be a while. Here's hoping!

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------

